# Official SMF October 2010 Throwdown



## sumosmoke

Alright SMF members, this is definitely a category that has infinite numbers of possible combination's. With the creative juices that flow around this joint, this should be pretty interesting. Pull out your fatty piston (if ya got one) and let's see those fatties!

This month's code word is: Stuffed

Wiki with official rules

*Entries are due to Sumosmoke by 11:59pm EST - 10/31/10*


----------



## meateater

This should be interesting.


----------



## rdknb

Hmmm just got a good idea smiles


----------



## pops6927

Hmmm... Hallowe'en is at the end of the month..."Skeleton Fatty"... 'Witch's Brew Fatty"....  'Skull & Xbones Fatty.." ... oh the possibilities!


----------



## princess

::ideas for Beltaine Fatties go dancing through my head::

This? Is going to be FUN.


----------



## squirrel

I have never done a fattie. I need to see what kinda weirdo mess I can come up with for this one! Woohoo! Plus, it's Halloween!


----------



## mballi3011

OH BOY oH BoY oHbOy OH BoY


----------



## smokin-jim

MMMM, fatties


----------



## squirrel

Eye of newt,

Wings of a battie,

Ya betta watch out

fo the Squirrel winnin' fattie!







LOL!

Sorry, and I am not even drinking.


----------



## meateater

Lord, help us!


----------



## mrsb

This will be fun.  I have a great autumn/fall fattie in mind.

I think there will be a lot of great entries.


----------



## squirrel

Hi MrsB! Where have you been? Hope you are doing well!


----------



## mrsb

Hey Squirrel! Been goin' crazy. The 5 year old just started kindergarten this year and the 17 year old is well, a 17 year old.

Hoping to share some smoke soon


----------



## silverwolf636

Hmmm, Fatty huh. I suppose I could give this one a try. Dang, the tbs is not only comin outa my smoker but now my ears from thinkin bout this one.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## adiochiro3

Should be a good one!  Gotta few good ideas brewing....hmmmmmm!  I'm a little afraid to see what happens when Squirrel STARTS drinking!!!!!!


----------



## squirrel

adiochiro3 said:


> Should be a good one!  Gotta few good ideas brewing....hmmmmmm!  I'm a little afraid to see what happens when Squirrel STARTS drinking!!!!!!




 Hehehe. Laying a little low on the alcohol lately, trying to behave. So last night I couldn't sleep and I laid in bed thinking of the craziest stuff for fatties. I think I need counseling. LOL!


----------



## richoso1

Pops6927 said:


> Hmmm... Hallowe'en is at the end of the month..."Skeleton Fatty"... 'Witch's Brew Fatty"....  'Skull & Xbones Fatty.." ... oh the possibilities!


Just might be the Season of the Witch...


----------



## jirodriguez

Squirrel said:


> Eye of newt,
> 
> Wings of a battie,
> 
> Ya betta watch out
> 
> fo the Squirrel winnin' fattie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Sorry, and I am not even drinking.


How bout a normal looking fattie, but with a squirrel head sitcking out of one end and the tail sticking out of the other! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   LOL


----------



## squirrel

You'll stole my idea! Get outta my head Johnny! LOL! That would be kinda cute, but a dead giveaway though. I'm playing the mad scientist over the next couple of days, since I've never even made a fattie I figured there would be casualties!


----------



## meateater

Time to bump this one up. Let's see some fatties.


----------



## shooterrick

Hmmm this one may jsut peek my interest if I can find the time.  Been wanting to do a out of the box fatty and have the idea! 

HMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## beer-b-q

Okay people lets get some entries in here...

Remember You Are What You Eat...


----------



## squirrel

I'm having so much fun with this one. I have never done a fatty so I'm having a blast. I've been working on my weave. LOL!


----------



## meateater

Beer-B-Q said:


> Okay people lets get some entries in here...
> 
> Remember You Are What You Eat...




 Ya first fattie I didn't get enough bacon to wrap myself, then I read the instructions.


----------



## herkysprings

For your creative juices, I remind you of the "Fattie donut burger!"


----------



## Bearcarver

mballi3011 said:


> OH BOY oH BoY oHbOy OH BoY




What Mark said!


----------



## sumosmoke

Alright, folks ... let's see some entries! At this present time, there are ZERO, none, nada, empty inbox ....


----------



## squirrel

Everybody is waiting until the last minute! I'm going to get mine done Sunday. Laurel, I sent you a p.m. with a question, did you get it?


----------



## sumosmoke

Squirrel said:


> Everybody is waiting until the last minute! I'm going to get mine done Sunday. Laurel, I sent you a p.m. with a question, did you get it?




Hi Squirrel - didn't get your PM on the fattie, although I did get the one with the prize-booty. Please re-send?


----------



## miamirick

dont worry sumo i'm doing mine tomorrow, under direct tutelage from my daughter,   she says we have the winning entry for sure

and she is a health nut,


----------



## jirodriguez

Mines submitted..... now for the hard part... waiting for the voting! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My back up was to do one made with "Bear" sausage and stuffed with "Squirrel"! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (heh-heh)


----------



## squirrel

Keep talking smack my brutha. You going down. You going down hard. Squirrel style. Hehe.


----------



## jirodriguez

LOL.... attack of the Wear-Squirrel!


----------



## beer-b-q

JIRodriguez said:


> LOL.... attack of the Wear-Squirrel!




Johnny, I would be worried, Squirrels don't usually go for the neck like a vampire or werewolf... LOL


----------



## DanMcG

LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Beer-B-Q said:


> Johnny, I would be worried, Squirrels don't usually go for the neck like a vampire or werewolf... LOL


Johnny, Paul's right!

And these pics say a mouthful !


----------



## squirrel

LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011

OMGLMAOROTF...................Oh My God Laughing My AZZ Off Rolling On The Floor


----------



## squirrel

The bigger, the better.


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> Keep talking smack my brutha. You going down. You going down hard. Squirrel style. Hehe.




 Who Stuffed Fluffy!!!


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> The bigger, the better.


I've heard of dung beetles but a dung squirrel.


----------



## bmudd14474

Times running out. Get the entries in.


----------



## squirrel

OMG I did not realize I was putting a piece of poo on my head. Gives a whole new meaning to a... never mind.!

My fatty is on the smoker as we speak. I had a major blow out with the first one. Great time a day what a mess to clean up!


----------



## Bearcarver

Hey Squirrel, I forgot to show you my chainsaw carving assistant:







With Dual Stihls !


----------



## squirrel

LOL, I love that! You silly Bear!

I FINALLY got my entry done, geez, just call me the fatty blowout queen.


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> LOL, I love that! You silly Bear!
> 
> I FINALLY got my entry done, geez, just call me the fatty blowout queen.


Fatty Blowout Queen... Ask and ya'll receive!


----------



## meateater

B u m p i n g   T h i s!


----------



## tjohnson

Squirrel said:


> LOL, I love that! You silly Bear!
> 
> I FINALLY got my entry done, geez, just call me the fatty blowout queen.




Only "Blowout" I remember was in my kids diaper!

LOL!!

TJ


----------



## sumosmoke

Today is the last day to get your entries in!


----------



## silverwolf636

You talk bout last minute. Mine is still in the smoker at 158f and it's the 31st at 5:40pm. Ugh.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## bmudd14474

bump


----------



## bpopovitz

Cant wait to see all the entries.... My first throwdown.  So exciting....


----------



## jirodriguez

bpopovitz said:


> Cant wait to see all the entries.... My first throwdown.  So exciting....




 LOL... same here. BRING ON THE VOTE!!


----------



## sumosmoke

The poll will be up shortly. Just got home from work and will get on it asap.


----------



## bpopovitz

sumosmoke said:


> The poll will be up shortly. Just got home from work and will get on it asap.




 Work getting in the way again.  I understand that, "working" from home right now.


----------



## sumosmoke

The poll thread is posted!

LINK to voting poll


----------



## sumosmoke

The winners have been announced!

Winners LINK


----------

